# Angeln um Wehre



## Squall_F (18. November 2014)

Moin,
ich war am Wochenende an der Bocholter Aa Spinnfischen, und zwar im Gebiet des Bocholter ASV. Ich stand unterhalb eines Wehrs/einer Staue.
Ein unfreundlicher, älterer Herr(keine Ahnung, ob er irgendwie mit dem ASV in Verbindung stand) klärte mich brüllend darüber auf, dass ich da gefälligst zu verschwinden hätte, weil das Angeln 50m ober- und unterhalb um Wehre verboten sei.
Auf meine Frage hin, woher diese Regelung denn stammen soll, meinte er, das sei Landesgesetz.
Ich hatte wenig Lust, mich da mit ihm rumzuärgern und bin dann ein paar Meter flussab gegangen.

Ich hab dann nachher daheim mal die Regeln des ASV und das Landesfischereigesetz bemüht, finde dort aber nirgends so eine Regelung. 

Übersehe ich etwas oder beruft sich der gute Herr auf irgendeine Regelung von anno dazumal?


----------



## Anglero (19. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln um Wehre*

Tatsächlich werden, mit gesteigerter Lautstärke vorgetragene Behauptungen nicht automatisch richtiger.

Imho gilt in NRW grundsätzlich:

_LFischG, § 20
"Zugang zu Gewässern_
_  (1) Fischereiausübungsberechtigte und ihre Helfer sind befugt, an das Wasser angrenzende Ufer, Inseln, Anlandungen, Schiffahrtsanlagen sowie Brücken, Wehre, Schleusen und sonstige Wasserbauwerke zum Zwecke der Ausübung der Fischerei auf eigene Gefahr zu betreten und zu benutzen, soweit öffentlich-rechtliche Vorschriften nicht entgegenstehen..."

_Wenn auf dem Schein oder in der Gewässerordnung weiterhin nichts geregelt ist und keine Verbotsschilder vorhanden sind, spricht wohl nichts dagegen, dort zu angeln.

Ich nehme mal an, du hast nicht direkt in oder unmittelbar an einer Fischaufstiegshilfe geangelt. Dann könnte die Angelegenheit evtl. etwas anders aussehen:

_LFischG, § 47
"Fischfang an Fischwegen_
_(1) In den Fischwegen ist jede Art des Fischfanges verboten._
_(2) In der Zeit, während der der Fischweg geöffnet sein muß, ist der Fischfang auch auf den Strecken oberhalb und unterhalb des Fischweges verboten._
_(3) Die obere Fischereibehörde bestimmt die Strecken in einer den örtlichen Verhältnissen angemessenen Ausdehnung und veranlaßt die Kennzeichnung durch die örtliche Ordnungsbehörde...__"_

Trotzdem ist man als Angler generell verpflichtet, bzw. auf der sicheren Seite, sich über Vorschriften, Einschränkungen usw. aktiv zu informieren.

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## phirania (19. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln um Wehre*

Sollte eigendlich in der Erlaubniskarte stehen,ob oder wo nicht geangelt werden darf.
Einfach vorher durchlesen.


----------

